

All Stanford Online courses delayed until further notice. - iamabhi9
http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/077M

======
th0ma5
I too have received this email for a couple of classes that I signed up for,
but I have yet to see any other information than this, so the title seems a
little premature, at least in phrasing it this tersely, which implies that
there is some kind of insurmountable problem, but really there is just no more
information.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Apparently "all" is an exaggeration, but I have received similar emails from
the two courses I signed up for. The telltale paragraph seems to be
"Unfortunately, there are still a few administrative i's to dot and t's to
cross." So the problem isn't technical, it's likely political.

------
waterlesscloud
Anyone know the story behind this delay?

~~~
iamabhi9
They cite administrative reasons in the email but no professor or teaching
staff has said anything in the open. The twitter accounts of the classes did
not say anything clear regarding the reasons.

~~~
droithomme
Notably, "Administrative" is not "technical". It suggests bureaucracy issues.

I'm a bit paranoid that "administrative" issues are that the school lawyers
went crazy and are demanding a system of ID validation and micropayments.

------
karlzt
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3492031>

AFAIK computer science 101 is the only one that didn't send email.

~~~
snegu
HCI has also not sent an email, and their website says the class will start on
January 30.

------
cracadumi
I dropped my university and moved to Paraguay to take these classes. They'd
better fix this problem...

------
farmerliao
I got one of these as well, from the Algorithm course. Word for word.

